# New Forum Owners?



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

So who ARE the new Forum owners?? Why the secrecy? Come out, come out, whoever you are!!!!!!
I guess some of you already know who they are. For the rest of us who are on here fairly regularly it would be nice to know,too.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

New Owners? If this is true, I hope Melissa sold for lots of money, she has done a great job and great service to the Havanese community. I thank her from the bottom of my heart for giving me the opportunity to meet so many wonderful people.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I 2nd Sandi.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Many thanks to Melissa, this is a wonderful site and rewarding in so many ways.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Guys.. 

Melissa told me this because myself and a few others expressed interest in buying the forum. I do not know if its 100% official yet, so who knows how long the time frame is... we shall see...

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What everyone else said!

So who is it? :ranger:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Me thinks whoever it is .....is :behindsofa:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

New forum owners? I knew Melissa was pulling back and had discussed selling it. I hope it doesn't change too much. I still love this place. I know many of the former "regulars" have pretty much moved over to Facebook but I am still Facebook challenged. I think I've posted something of my own exactly once, though I have commented on what others have written. Some "friend" I am huh.....I guess I have a hard time believing people really care too much about what I'm doing each day. I suppose that's showing my age or maybe I have a boring life....<grin>


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My kids were mad at me for always posting about the dogs or what I was cooking. I told them it's all I've got!

Then I posted that Emily (my daughter) hadn't peed on anything that day so we were happy. We were potty training Gracie at the time so the pee comment was something I'd posted about. She never complained again!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Susan,

I'm not on Facebook. I don't think it's age that keeps me away from it. I (want to) think that I am not missing anything. Of course, since I am not on Facebook, I really don't have a clue about it except that I understand that sometimes it's not a very friendly place and that some people take great pride in how nasty they can be to others. I'd rather brush a dog <smile>.

I, too, hope this forum doesn't change. Even though I don't post often, I try to keep up with the goings on here because there are lots of things of interest to me.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Facebook is just too intruding, imo...don't post much on hav forum but check forum everyday...


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I had no idea Melissa was even considering selling...yikes, I guess I'm really out of the loop!

I love the Forum. It has done more for me than I could ever express. I am extremely grateful!

Beverly


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

I didn't even know you could sell a forum! 

I'm on Facebook and Twitter. They both have their good and bad aspects. In both instances, I just use it for what works for me. I would recommend Facebook though, I found people on there that I haven't seen since I was 9 years old and younger! It's also a good way to keep connected with family and friends that may be far away (I have friends on there from China, Japan, Bolivia, Northern Ireland, Scotland and all over the US). But, it's not for everyone and that's perfectly ok!

This forum is very unique though. It's a great forum and I for one have learned a lot in addition to making all new friends.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the Hav forum! Please do not change it too................. much! 

Yea....I didn't know you could sell a forum! I have learned so much and check the boards frequently. 

I love Facebook! You choose your friends and you can be as private as you want depending on on how many people you allow in your friends. Review your privacy settings. If you do not like what someone is posting (like vulgar language)....then you delete them from your friend list and you no longer have to read such stuff.

And then.....there are the games.............................I am so addicted to the games!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, I love this forum. Though I have a Facebook account, and have visited the Hav section there once or twice, I just find the VOLUME of (often REALLY frivolous) stuff on Facebook just too overwhelming. (I really don't care when someone is "off to the grocery store"<g>) I suspect Twitter would be worse, so ahven't even considered opening an account there. I also don't like the level of (in)security on Facebook.

I'd hate it if anything happened to this forum... I've made a lot of friends here! I also much prefer the threading and controls for managing the forum. I find Facebook very confusing.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I agree that I have LOVED this forum. I have met great people and the amount of knowledge and sharing about our Havs is wonderful. Melissa has done a terrific job. I remember she posted a few months ago that she was thinking of selling,but hadn't heard anymore about it until last week when it was posted that there were new owners. I don't have a Facebook account and don't really want one. Not only do I think that alot of it is frivolous babble, but I think it does provide a security risk. With that in mind, I would hate to see this forum change alot and lose the people that have made it such a great place. I guess that's why it would be nice to know who the new owners are and what they plan to do with the forum and what,if any, major changes they plan to make. If the sale has not been finalized as Ryan has suggested that would explain why the new owners have not made any announcement. I guess we'll just have to wait and see-unless someone decides to give us a little hint

As I've been writing this-the TV has been on and Dr. Phil just came on and it is about how Facebook and other social sites can be bad!! (among other things 20% of divorces site Facebook in their reasons!!!)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I love this forum. I too hope that the new owners would not change it too much. Melissa, thanks for creating a wonderful place for all Hav lovers. I have made great friends through the Forum and I am thankful for all the sharing, caring and learning. 

I am on Facebook and it is great to keep in touch. I post occasionally, but check the postings once or twice a day. I miss on a lot of stuff on FB and on the Forum since I can't keep up with the volume of postings. But it is aways fun to read about and see the adorable Havs.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I hope nothing much changes with this forum, other than maybe some tidying up of threads, forum sections and clear instructions about posting, adding pictures and other great tools that most people aren't aware of.

This forum has been a huge plus in my life! I learned so much, not to mention made a lot of friends that I even traveled thousands of miles to meet. Crazy, huh?  But then, I wouldn't have it any other way. Melissa, *thank you* for starting this forum and for the opportunity for hundreds of passionate Hav owners to share and meet.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

marjrc said:


> I hope nothing much changes with this forum, other than maybe some tidying up of threads, forum sections and clear instructions about posting, adding pictures and other great tools that most people aren't aware of.
> 
> This forum has been a huge plus in my life! I learned so much, not to mention made a lot of friends that I even traveled thousands of miles to meet. Crazy, huh?  But then, I wouldn't have it any other way. Melissa, *thank you* for starting this forum and for the opportunity for hundreds of passionate Hav owners to share and meet.


AMEN!! :tea:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I think this forum is a great place full of lots of Havanese nuts like me. I am on facebook I keep up with my family and friends who are far away it is cool in the way you can know their everyday life, it's helped me cope with the sadness of missing the time with them. Sometimes people post on facebook things they should not voice, I tell this to my daughter all the time. I do not play the games, some of my family members do. I too hope it stays all about the dogs.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I didn't realize you could sell a forum either. I'm not the moswt internet savvy person here. I'm curioue to learn who the new owners are too. With the rest of you, I'm hoping there won't be too many changes. I love this forum!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

It only takes me a couple of minutes to check in with Facebook but when I check the forum I stay much longer. There are so many interesting and entertaining posts.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

New forum owners? Really? WOW. :faint:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope that whoever it is lets us know soon as this can effect everything going forward at least for me......from moderating to the logo on the quilt(s).


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Julie, I hadn't even thought of your issues! 

I hope the Forum doesn't change, either. I'd miss you all a lot, even though a lot of the older members don't come on very often anymore.

Thanks, Melissa, for starting this Forum.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well considering we are in the process of 2 quilts coming up (the fund raiser quilt WITH a logo) and another 2011 quilt going to HRI, it becomes a big deal to me personally. I don't want to get my ash kicked for using a logo. :becky:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh Julie, You do so much needed and wonderful work. I don't know about the sale of this forum but, I know a good bit about contracts. Who ever or what ever company may have bought this forum will most likely want to keep it intacted esp. if they want to use it for an advertising venue. It should not effect work currently going on. What you do is very labor intense and selfless. Hopefully you will be one of the first to know any changes. This is such a great forum. The most important part this type of forum are the people.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd buy the forum and keep it the same, could use a tax write off if it is a non-profit, which I'd keep it that way

Maybe its just a rumor, if not..I'd be interested in buying it, if for nothing else to keep the same way it is now.

XO~


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I love this forum too.It is great to speak to all you American cousins!! and have an insight to your lives through our mutual love of our dear little Havaneses.Also there is nothing like it in England,I do hope it is kept more or less the same.I would be really disappointed if it changed.What would I do with myself during the evening whilst watching TV?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh boy... I wish this would of never gotten around! MM told me in secrecy.. But I obviously told the group of people who wanted to buy the forum.. (THANKS CAROLE for spilling the beans in the calendar thread... lol)

Anyways, from what I know the forum should stay the same.. i hope!

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kara,

No idea if and when the deal would go through. Maybe you should contact MM and see whats shakin?

Ryan


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

new owners?

facebook?

all news to me...what's the facebook group name?

i'm more of a lurker these days but i still have my 2 havs and love them more than ever, and i'd miss this place if it ever went away.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

clare said:


> I love this forum too.It is great to speak to all you *American cousins*!! ...


And what about your Canadian cousins, Clare? :drama: Do you enjoy speaking to us, too??!  LOL


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

My sentiments exactly. I hope things won't change too much.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't think things will change much Sharlene. Maybe look for more advertising. If it ain't broken , don't fix it.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Oh boy... I wish this would of never gotten around! MM told me in secrecy.. But I obviously told the group of people who wanted to buy the forum.. (THANKS CAROLE for spilling the beans in the calendar thread... lol)
> 
> Anyways, from what I know the forum should stay the same.. i hope!
> 
> Ryan


WOW, I certainly never knew it was suppose to be private. I thought it was a done deal. Sorry for "spilling the beans"...............


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh Melissa, thank you for bringing us all together. You have made a wonderful thing here. I don't know what I would do without this place. Such great advice. Without this forum I would not have my Cassie and would never have known to use pumpkin! 

I sure hope the forum does not change.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't get what the big secret is-----the forum either sold or it didn't. I'm not sure why a person would keep it secret unless they were afraid a better offer might be made! 

The one thing I learned in this whole mess is you can't trust Ryan with a secret! ound:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hahahahahaha... 

Julie,

I only told the splinter group formed that wanted to buy the forum.. lol.. thats it!!

Ryan


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Julie said:


> I don't get what the big secret is-----the forum either sold or it didn't. I'm not sure why a person would keep it secret unless they were afraid a better offer might be made!
> 
> The one thing I learned in this whole mess is you can't trust Ryan with a secret! ound:


[email protected]! Apparently you can't trust me either, unless, of course, I know it's a secret. hehehe


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I hope it's not a fait accompli because I would love Kara to buy the forum. It would stay the same and we wouldn't have to worry about anybody stirring the pot. :rockon:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

operating a forum is expensive and can be very time consuming.
i moderate a very popular photo forum and that alone takes lots of time.
there are plenty of headaches involved.

and then there is also the fun stuff...


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

marjrc said:


> And what about your Canadian cousins, Clare? :drama: Do you enjoy speaking to us, too??!  LOL


YES I certainly do,and all the friends from Europe!!It really is such a happy and friendly forum.:grouphug:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Mugsy & Kaylie said:


> operating a forum is expensive and can be very time consuming.
> i moderate a very popular photo forum and that alone takes lots of time.
> there are plenty of headaches involved.
> 
> and then there is also the fun stuff...


That's certainly true! I know I'd have to hire someone for the programming stuff, lol I know that isn't in my area of expertise  But I'm sure a site this large isn't an easy maintenance and certainly not free to MM....unless she has the ultimate GO daddy/internet hook up 

But it all worth the fun stuff and the greater good  I"m sure the forum isn't vanishing anytime soon.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Would love to know the new ownership, as well. I ran a forum for years and although it was not expensive (because there were tons of banner ads) it was VERY time consuming. 

It's always good to know who is behind the scenes and monitoring it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

So, this is what happens when you're not logging on due to helping family move? The Forum is (possibly) sold! Geesh! Next time they can move without my help! Lol!

Like so many of you have already posted, I don't think Tori and I could survive long without this place and the wonderful friends we've made as a result :grouphug: Count me in to the group who doesn't want it to change...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Me too Leslie-------I'm in that group.

Seems Ryan has an inside track to info that he isn't sharing. I'm still guessing it is somehow linked to Ryan,Lina,Amanda and Leeann.Maybe they are the new owners?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie said:


> Seems Ryan has an inside track to info that he isn't sharing. I'm still guessing it is somehow linked to Ryan,Lina,Amanda and Leeann.Maybe they are the new owners?


Before this gets out of control even more...

A conversation was brought up about if the forum was too much for Melissa who was really busy, would some members be interested in taking over. It was mentioned that maybe a few of us could go in together and purchase it and just leave it the way it was. I was willing to do this with a few others. I think I was included because I was a good worker bee who mailed out calendars on a daily basis :eyebrows: All that I know is that the forum has been sold. No one that I know now owns it.

Julie- maybe as a moderator you have more connection with Melissa and can get some clairification for everyone?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

But maybe somthing happend to the deal? MM told me like 2 months ago, and I still see nothing on here about it? No standard new thread announcing the changes as we have seen on the other dog forums.

So maybe she reconsidered? or the deal fell through?
Who knows..

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Before this gets out of control even more...
> 
> A conversation was brought up about if the forum was too much for Melissa who was really busy, would some members be interested in taking over. It was mentioned that maybe a few of us could go in together and purchase it and just leave it the way it was. I was willing to do this with a few others. I think I was included because I was a good worker bee who mailed out calendars on a daily basis :eyebrows: All that I know is that the forum has been sold. No one that I know now owns it.
> 
> Julie- maybe as a moderator you have more connection with Melissa and can get some clairification for everyone?


Exactly-----although worker "bee" wasn't something I heard.ound: Actually I hadn't heard your name,but since you guys are all "tight" I just guessed that.

Too bad forum members didn't get an opportunity.....IMO.

I contacted Melissa and we will see if I hear from her. My understanding she is gone...but being a moderator gives you no inside scoop (just for the record). In fact--if anything--it leaves you out more in never never land--the proof is in the pudding......Ryan knows (and apparently who ever he told) more then I do or I wouldn't of logged onto here to have seen a thread about new forum owners. Not that it is necessarily a big deal---but being involved in many many things on here (such as quilts/advertising of quilts/recruiting) it would have been nice to have a little heads up so I at least know WTF is going on in the future.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Pattie said:


> Susan,
> 
> I'm not on Facebook. I don't think it's age that keeps me away from it. I (want to) think that I am not missing anything. Of course, since I am not on Facebook, I really don't have a clue about it except that I understand that sometimes it's not a very friendly place and that some people take great pride in how nasty they can be to others. I'd rather brush a dog <smile>.
> 
> I, too, hope this forum doesn't change. Even though I don't post often, I try to keep up with the goings on here because there are lots of things of interest to me.


I love the idea of a forum just for 'Havvies". Facebook is so diluted it overwhelms me.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I want to clarify something --

If it appears I am angry and frustrated--that is because I am! Not at anyone--just with the whole process and how this changes things or could going forward. I personally would not care who from the forum became an owner. If it appears so--than that is my "bad" as I honestly would not care. I am teasing with Ryan..and I am pretty sure he knows this.

I know nothing--I am a moderator and know nothing. Imagine that.....

That is frustrating to me--a little head's up would of been nice,but since I was left in the dark like a mushroom....it is what it is.

My anger comes from not knowing what I do next. Nothing to do with moderatoring...I don't care about that. I was asked by MM a long time ago to moderate and did so with my limited abilities as a favor to her. That's it. My frustration comes from a different place--the quilts. I am currently caught between a rock and a hard place with them. I have a fund raiser quilt to be finished and later was to be advertised and tickets sold for a drawing to raise money for our quilt fund --all on HERE! It sports a havanese forum logo! Then that leaves me thinking----uhm.....???......uhm........??? Then there is the 2011 floral quilt going to HRI. I have sign ups,the quilt is at a stage in planning and people making blocks that it will be hard to stop,and yet--with new owners uhm.......??? How can I over-see,help,advise etc. on a daily basis into the unknown? Will the forum be the same? Will it be allowed? Even without a logo,can it go forward? You see? This is where I am...this is where my anger and frustration comes from.

So if it appears I am angry --I am......but not at anyone in particular and certainly not at Ryan,Lina,Leeann,Amanda,Carole or whoever else has ever been mentioned in a thread-here or anywhere. :grouphug:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Has anyone been able to get in touch with Melissa to see if it is really a done deal?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Seems like a lot of unknown knowledge and all speculation is being thrown around which is coming across in an accusatory manner isn't being productive. I would suggest either we wait and see what happens, or Ryan (as the calendar production person) and Julie (as the quilt coordinator) work together in trying to reach Melissa either by email or phone for further information. 

It just might be that nothing will change on the face of this forum and all will be good.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am waiting to hear back Kathy---I contacted MM yesterday.

I am just assuming Ryan has contacted her as well. 

Ryan and I have pm'd.:thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I am praying that I will hear back from Melissa asap to know what I need to do next as far as the quilts go....Hopefully she will post and update everyone on what the heck is going on and clear any gossip/rumor to at least let those of us who have projects going on what our next move should be,could be or something. :decision:Think you are confused?:decision: Try being me! ound: Oh lord--:faint::frusty::faint::frusty:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Like a lot of people have said here... We get passionate about this because we are all passionate about the forum as it is now. The same democracy here that sometimes is frustrating, also allows all of us to feel a sense of community,personal responsibility and in some small way ownership. I hope it remains the same. But I also really hope Melissa got what she needed out of the sale, because she deserves it. As we've all said HF is priceless to us. Thank you Melissa.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

We all need to chill out here . :grouphug:

The one and only reason I even mentioned it on the calendar thread was to give a little heads up to Clare who was considering taking over the calendar all the way from England. I didn't realize the possible forum sale was a secret and my concern was that Clare (or anyone for that matter) might invest a lot of their own personal money into something they might not have eventual control over. I was just thinking if they contacted Ryan he might be able to give some insight as to expenses and/or risk. (of the calendar)

Ryan never gave any one the impression that things would change, in fact he thought they would stay pretty much the same. It's all good.

Julie, for the same reasons I just posted, I can certainly see what you are saying! Let's try to get some info for you and stay positive. My instinct says all will be fine!

Hugs all around!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I don't know who Melissa could be selling the forum to, but I can't believe it is worth that much from a financial standpoint, unless the "someone" plans to turn it into an advertising venue. In the form it is now, with no advertising, it only costs money, it doesn't make money.

I "own" a forum, and I do it as a service to the community that it serves, as does the person who owned it before me. She "gave" the forum to me, as a custodian to carry forward the good work she (and another person) had started. The only financial impact it has had for me is that I now have to pay for it.<g> (which I am happy to do to continue to make it available to the wonderful people who access it)

I hope we will find that Melissa will take the same care in entrusting this forum to someone who will keep it the wonderful place it is now. Since she has done the work getting it to this place, I think it is unlikely that she would want to see that hard work go down the drain. Change is always scary, but let's just take a few deep breaths and wait to see what happens.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I see that Melissa has not logged onto the Forum since mid June- is she normally absent for almost a month?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Carole,

Yes, MM did tell me she was under the impression that nothing would change. (well not toooo much anyways) But that was just her feeling.

After doing some research of the other party... Well it sure does look like other takeover dog forums have not faired to well, unfortunately. So thats what really led me to reconsider doing the calendar - that and I have no one to change out the banners or send out a mass email.

But with that being said, I do not see any public message form anyone taking over the forum. Perhaps it all fell through? If the potential new owner had as hard a time getting in tough with her like many others and myself, then just maybe it fell through.

We shall see..

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm just chillin at this point (or trying to) but in a short amount of time I need to sh_t or get off the pot on these quilts. Particularly the FR quilt. In case those of you who have never sewn or quilted do not know,you can not whip up a quilt in a week,or even a month....because everything I do with the quilts is linked and based one off the other,it is all similar to the domino theory. Based on what happens next with the forum will directly effect everything I do with any quilt from today forward. This isn't an issue for me as to maybe a few ads,maybe not using a logo.....it is much bigger. There are several bigger issues out there that directly effect the continuing or the end of the quilt projects we do here on the forum. I think by someone saying just hang on,be patient and a wait and see type attitude.....though admiral....doesn't truly understand the situation (as far as my part) with the quilt projects. I can not afford to lose time. I'm not sure how else to put it.......I just can not afford another wasted day. Time is of the essence and I have to either decide one way or another and move:bolt:

*Please*Please*Please* IF ANY OF YOU HEAR ANYTHING DIRECTLY FROM MELISSA --LET ME KNOW. *
*I don't want to fold the quilt project,but I have less then a week to make a decision. I need to have the best information I can get to make an informed decision.*

PS-Quilters--old and new--If something comes of this I will be contacting you if I have your email. If not--please pm me with it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Does anyone have Melissa's cell phone number? If so, can it be passed on to Julie? Seems as though that could answer all of the questions with one phone call.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Carole,
> 
> Yes, MM did tell me she was under the impression that nothing would change. (well not toooo much anyways) But that was just her feeling.
> 
> ...


Soooooooooo, it kinda sounds to me like we should just put the calendar dealie on hold for now, or maybe for this year? I'm assuming it is a hugh undertaking that relies a lot on an intact, co-operating forum???? again, just sayin.......don't know the answers.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Julie, you are right! Anyone with any ability to do so, needs to help get some answers for Julie.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

so, is it a case of absentee owners for now?

one would think if the owner were reading the forum they would inject some info into this thread...


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I think MM just came back from Alaska where she have been photographing bears.
Hope she will jump in here and tell us what is happening...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

karin117 said:


> I think MM just came back from Alaska where she have been photographing bears.
> Hope she will jump in here and tell us what is happening...


Just saw her post on FB, she is back. Hopefully she'll reply to Julie and clear up any confusion.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Julie, in my experience with logos--- no logo would be changed this close to the event. The new owners will take their time to see what they have here. I would go ahead and finish the quilts. Worse case scenario, they will be even more precious and a collectors item as the last "Original" Havanese Forum Quilts, and a tribute to what the forum has been. I certainly do not think there would be any legal retribution towards you, a volunteer offering up services for a good cause. If they were that stupid, they would lose their entire membership in a blink of an eye. I mean we are talking about being ready for August right? I do not think you should stop what you are doing.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

No--Missy. The one going to HRI in August for National (Hats Off To Havanese) (red) is a done deal. I'm not concerned about that one at all.

The problem quilt is a special one I have referred to as the FR quilt. FR=fund raiser
This quilt is also Hats Off To Havanese and will be red,smaller then the other and blocks were made by forum members who volunteered to make an extra block just for this quilt. My plan was to complete it (now-and have it in process) to be ready for around October. October was a month I chose because I did not want to interfere with tickets sales of HRI or the Canada quilt currently going on. It was to be promoted/advertised and tickets sold for it exclusively here on this forum. The funds generated would go into our quilt fund to pay for expenses of the new "Bloomin Havanese" quilt slated for HRI in 2011. I have quilt sign ups and a couple have started making their blocks for this quilt. If I can't be assured I have a forum to advertise/promote and ticket sales for the FR quilt,I'm not sure where/what I do or go from here. I'm not abandoning that floral Bloomin quilt to HRI in 2011 without a dam good fight,but I am VERY leary of how this other one will work or if it can with possible new owners,not knowing exactly the date for take over or what their format will be.

Remember--there are alot of sites out there that permit puppy sales that won't be from reputable breeders and I'm not gonna lead a group of women in a quilt from a forum that allows this.That's counter productive and I will not have my name behind any such thing as this. Now--that being said--who knows? It may not have anything of the sort and I've let my imagination run wild...but this is my current dilemma.

I have contacted MM a second time requesting specific dates/ if it has even been sold so I can get a better feel for what I should do next.

The reality of it really is huge for me. It really is. I have loved every minute of this forum and every quilt group we have assembled. It is amazing what people can do and with little help from me. Nothing has been much more rewarding for me personally then putting this forum quilt stuff together. I would hate to see it end and will do everything I can to keep our quilt group together and turn out a quilt. HRI WILL get our Bloomin Havanese quilt in 2011......I gave them my word. They are dependant on the funds and need them so badly for those rescue dogs they are taking in.

On a side note--*PLEASE BUY TICKETS NOW FOR THE RED HATS OFF TO HAVANESE QUILT.

THIS REALLY COULD BE YOUR LAST CHANCE TO OWN A QUILT MADE BY THE OLD HAVANESE FORUM QUILT GROUP WITH THE LOGO ON THE FRONT!

THEY HAVE AN EARLY BIRD SPECIAL NOW ALSO GOING ON SO YOU CAN GET YOUR NAME IN A HAT FOR A DRAWING TO THE HAVTOHAVIT STORE.

DON'T WAIT FOLKS--*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

*time is running out for you to enter before midnight on July 16th*

*
Everyone who donates for quilt tickets before midnight on July 16th PST will be entered the "Early Bird Bonus Drawing." The winner will receive a $100 gift certificate for HRI's wonderful HavToHavIt General Store*


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Better hope Marj does not see this post. Seems like the wrong thread. lol


Ryan


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Julie,
I would suggest you go ahead and finish the quilt as planned and do what you had planned to do with the quilt all along. Even if someone bought this forum, you can still follow through with what you were doing as that was a project approved BEFORE the sale.

Kathy



Julie said:


> I'm just chillin at this point (or trying to) but in a short amount of time I need to sh_t or get off the pot on these quilts. Particularly the FR quilt. In case those of you who have never sewn or quilted do not know,you can not whip up a quilt in a week,or even a month....because everything I do with the quilts is linked and based one off the other,it is all similar to the domino theory. Based on what happens next with the forum will directly effect everything I do with any quilt from today forward. This isn't an issue for me as to maybe a few ads,maybe not using a logo.....it is much bigger. There are several bigger issues out there that directly effect the continuing or the end of the quilt projects we do here on the forum. I think by someone saying just hang on,be patient and a wait and see type attitude.....though admiral....doesn't truly understand the situation (as far as my part) with the quilt projects. I can not afford to lose time. I'm not sure how else to put it.......I just can not afford another wasted day. Time is of the essence and I have to either decide one way or another and move:bolt:
> 
> *Please*Please*Please* IF ANY OF YOU HEAR ANYTHING DIRECTLY FROM MELISSA --LET ME KNOW. *
> *I don't want to fold the quilt project,but I have less then a week to make a decision. I need to have the best information I can get to make an informed decision.*
> ...


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I have not read this thread.. but I am CLOSING IT. I am still running the forum. I have had MAYBE two very short facebook conversations with Ryan over this. Things are going to run the same as they have. I will start a new one with more details. 

I have been in Alaska and MIA with no internet or phone. If Ryan wont do the calendar I will gladly do it.


----------

